# reptile shops in ireland



## elle1331

hi im looking for reptile shops in ireland. Either the north or south doesnt really matter


----------



## gaz

dont know of any, though i can courier to NI
regards gaz


----------



## Mandy658

Theres a reptile shop called City Reptiles in Belfast thats where i go there pretty good!


----------



## sinderman

is that the one near kfc


----------



## gary_gecko

the shop i use is alphapets in strabane which is quiet good


----------



## elle1331

where in strabane is it and do you have the number please


----------



## Genseric

City Reptiles is on Hope Steet, just around the corner from the Europa Hotel in Belfast.. it has been around a long time (I got my first rep there when 10), and has had three owners.. all of whom I consider friends and have known a long time. They are selective about who they sell certain reptiles to, but that , imo, should be the norm. They are very friendly, and will usually bend over backwards to help out.

The others I wouldn't recommend because I haven't had the chance to deal with them, but City Reptiles is well known and even the authorities use them.

Edit - Sorry, I should emphasise.. I wouldn't recommend them because I haven't used them.. that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with them.. just wanted to make that clear.

There are a few that are as dodgy as hell, and should their names appear I won't be slow in warning people off them.


----------



## gary_gecko

i think it is on the melmount road (i think) and the number is 02871383156 and ask for connor he is the guy that deals with the rep's and they have some nice stuff in at the mo


----------



## elle1331

cheers guysxxxxx i will be phoning them both and going for a wee nosey this weekend i think


----------



## SiUK

Theres a couple

Furless-Friends,For all your Reptiles and Aquatics!

Exotic Pet Suppliers Reptile


----------



## elle1331

i already use andys ans class him as a friend but its nice to see other rep shops that are good clean and know what they are talking about instead of the crappy ones that are everywhere


----------



## Brians Ark

I wouldnt recomend City Reptiles. Before my dad could get reptiles in his shop i got 2 lizards and they both died. I took really good care of them. I have also heard a few people saying that they have got snakes from them and they have bit them. Breeders have also told me they dont handle their animals.


----------



## Genseric

Brians Ark said:


> I wouldnt recomend City Reptiles. Before my dad could get reptiles in his shop i got 2 lizards and they both died. I took really good care of them. I have also heard a few people saying that they have got snakes from them and they have bit them. Breeders have also told me they dont handle their animals.


 
First off - Snakes bite.. even my 'tamest' ones have nailed me. Secondly, your lizards died.. did you take them back? What was the elapsed time between purchase and death? What species were they?

You see, there are many varients, and to come on a site saying you wouldn't recommend somewhere, based on hearsay, and an unfortunate death, is hardly a good thing and given that your Dad would seem to be in competition with CR, it seems even more silly to come on decrying them as some bad place. 

Consider this - for over 20 years, CR has been in the City Centre of Belfast, and is one of the main suppliers to herpers in NI. It is used by all the authorities to collect and house any reps that are found in Northern Ireland. They give lessons in colleges to those who would be doing animal management etc, as well as going around schools and doing educational displays for younger kids. They have been around a long time... and are still one of the few shops dedicated to Herpetology alone.

Also, I have had a few of my animals die on me, and when I went round ALWAYS got either my money back, or another animal, no question. Even better than that, we would take the animal to the vets in order to determine WHY the animal died.


----------



## elle1331

whats the shop called down south

i think its called garys or something


----------



## Duzzie

There is Reptile Haven in Dublin (Fishamble Street). It is a very good shop run by a guy named Ben. Would happily reccomend to others.

Duzzie


----------



## belfast_tom

have to say i agree with you leviathan i wouldnt go anywhere else but city reptiles for my snakes, they give you loads of help no matter when you buy the animal from them. ive had a few babies die and they have been replaced and given free food and stuff for the inconvienience.


----------



## Brians Ark

My dads shop is not in competion with CR really. My dads shop only sells a few reptiles. We mostly sell pet supplies foods, shampoos ect. I asked many breeders how common is it that a hacthling corn snake or hatchling Royal python would bite and they said very rare i am just saying that some people i know have told me they got a hatchling for CR and it bit them. I know you can get the odd corn snake that would bite but i have also been told that they dont handle their snakes. I know this because a breeder came into my shop asking me did i want a few corn snake hatchlings. I asked him who currently buys his snakes off him. He told me CR sometimes buy them off him. For that reason i wasnt going to take them. He asked why so i said to him that i have had people coming in and complaining about snakes frm there biting. He said they wudnt have been his as he handles them frm a young age. He also said the problem with city reptiles is that they dont handle their snakes. They just let them sit in their tanks and dont handle them. Yes they did replace my lizard. I am not trying to get people not to go to CR cuz i think it is a cool place. I am just warning them to be careful. I dont want to start an agrument or anything. I just want to help people.


----------



## Genseric

Don't worry mate, we aren't argueing, and I'm sorry if I came on a bit strong.. that is not my intention. However, you are wrong. 

When it comes to the handling, they aren't handled as much as an owner would handle.. simply for the reason that there are too many, and (and this is the main reason) too many people come into the shop and want to handle the reps.. it is stressing for them, and imo, best that they are handled when being cleaned out etc.

Just today I had a few baby carpet pythons out (absolutely beautiful as well I might add.. lovely clear yellow markings), and whilst they were a wee bit hesitant, they were fine. It was just me, and the shop was about to close. (The Caimans on the other hand, I gave a miss after the last time.. lets just say I took my eyes off for a second and nearly lost two fingers lol).

I understand you are trying to help fellow herps (and God knows in Northern Ireland some need it badly), but dissing a place like CR, esp when it has worked so hard for its reputation, isn't nice, and to be honest, isn't helpful. You know yourself how friendly and free with advice etc they are.. if someone reads your article, and stays away because they think its bad.. well you see where I am going.

I wonder if they will give me a commission for this 

BTW, they have a beautiful Bredl's Python in the shop (male) that is stunning (and those Carpet pythons are worth a look).


----------



## jonnyson89

Hello there is a good reptile shop in Londonderry it is highly recommened its called Furrless Friends.!


----------



## jonnyson89

There is a good one in Londonderry called Furless Friends


----------



## jonnyson89

There is a good one in Derry called Furrless friends


----------



## Genseric

So there is one in Stroke City called Furless Friends then? :grin1:


----------



## elle1331

ok so i need gerbils who does them over here guys furless friends cant get any and alphabet is waiting for a order


----------



## SiUK

not only did you multiple post the same sentence, I already mentioned it earlier:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elle1331

who me?????


----------



## SiUK

elle1331 said:


> who me?????


no silly:razz: Jonnyson89:lol2:


----------



## Genseric

Like I was saying.. in regards to nearly all rodents, there has been a shortage here.. I'll not know until tom whether this has cleared up or not.. but hopefully it has.. there are many a snake looking hungerly at its owner..


----------



## elle1331

aye so i gathered lol lol bloody post strikes again


----------



## elle1331

SiUK said:


> no silly:razz: Jonnyson89:lol2:


ahhh ok silly me :icon_redface:


----------



## nap91

*cold heart exotics*

try cold heart exotics in lisburn, i went there tonight and i was impressed, they have good stock and selection, as well as reps and inverts they have tropical birds and other cool stuff, got my northern blue tongue skink there, and very helpfull staff


----------



## Magik

I have only been to two shops in N.I. REPTILE in Larne which I have to say is a very goos shop nice staff very nice animals and Jungle World in Ballymena IMO stay well clear of here Mites everywhere dodgy staff and dodgy animals!


----------



## ballpiefun

Is there much of a reptile market in Southern Ireland? I mean deep South, in Hurling country, places like Kilkenny and Cork? Are there any good Reptile Forums in Ireland?


----------



## SCI

ballpiefun said:


> Is there much of a reptile market in Southern Ireland? I mean deep South, in Hurling country, places like Kilkenny and Cork? Are there any good Reptile Forums in Ireland?


Here's a couple bud and yes the market's massive. 

Reptile Community - Index

The Vivarium :: Index


----------



## phil

heres another irish based forum,it covers mostly reptiles but furries and spikies aswell

Exotic Enthusiasts

this ones pretty good to

The Vivarium :: Index


----------



## SCI

phil said:


> this ones pretty good to
> 
> The Vivarium :: Index


 
You can say that again. :lol2:


----------



## phil

SCI said:


> You can say that again. :lol2:


heres another irish based forum,it covers mostly reptiles but furries and spikies aswell

Exotic Enthusiasts

this ones pretty good to

The Vivarium :: Index

:lol:


----------

